# Tsukasa gyuto



## ms4awd (Jun 9, 2013)

Are the tsukasa gyutos similar to the heiji in terms of being double bevel? is it as wide as the heiji double bevel gyutos? How about heft and thickness? Hard to make out from pics on the site because of the kurouchi kitaeji. thanks


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2013)

yes... its like the gesshin heiji in terms of the wide bevels on both sides. The thickness and heft are a bit different. While the ones i have in stock are not lasers, they arent beastly either. Really nice balance and slightly thinner geometry than gengetsu for example.


----------



## ms4awd (Jun 9, 2013)

what kind of saya come with it? is it fit for each knife or just the std ho wood sayas?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2013)

ho wood custom fit to each knife


----------



## ms4awd (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------

